# Andorian Cruiser



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*Andorian Cruiser Orthos*

Here it is. Enjoy again!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Wow. That'd be a great one to model 
Thanx Rob.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Nice. I like the top views especially


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! Thanks for sharing, Rob! 

So, when we gonna see this as a kit from someone...?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Interesting design. I've always liked the separated hull look with greeblies sandwiched in between.

I don't remember seeing much of the Andorian ships from the show.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, those are great, I love this ship, they just look badass, like a Warship should! Thanks dude!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*And now the Andorian cruiser!!!*

*WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!*

Is this guy the best, or what?! :dude: Hey Rob, was there ever a class name with this ship that you know of?



Griffworks said:


> So, when we gonna see this as a kit from someone...?


Yea, I'd love to see this in 1/1000!!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I need to see some 3/4 Prespective views....Pretty Please...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob, you are a god among men...or at least F/X artists. :tongue:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah she needs some 3/4 for some of the detail....that will be next...patience..


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great looking ship!  
Thanks, Rob! :thumbsup: 
You are so good to us. :hat:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Just trying to help while I can!!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL! Thank you!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks! Those are great reference images and straight from the source, to boot!


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you, Rob, for the beautiful images. :thumbsup: They are truly awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I like all the orthos you have posted to the group. I have saved all that you have sent. Don't take this the wrong way, but some of the views are a bit dark and lack detail. Could you repost with less shadows?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Pretty cool stuff Rob, thanks


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Again ... Thanks again!!! ... ... again!

Who ever makes physical models of these things ought to send one to Rob for FREE!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> I like all the orthos you have posted to the group. I have saved all that you have sent. Don't take this the wrong way, but some of the views are a bit dark and lack detail. Could you repost with less shadows?



Below is one shot, instant fixed in Adobe PhotoDeluxe. That is all you need.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*Andorian 3/4 FRONT AND BACK*

Here are the 3/4 views for the Andorian Cruiser


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Just wondering, has the supposed physical size of this ship ever come up / been addressed?


----------



## pinasov (May 15, 2005)

Hmm, I really think that the forward view of the 3/4 is one of the best pieces of work I have ever seen. Truly good work Rob!
So, what are you going to pull out of your hat for us next? The starfleet deltaship you mentioned, what other works were you involved with?


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> *And now the Andorian cruiser!!!*
> 
> *WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


I'm not rob, but I seem to remember a latter ep where Shran's ship (which was of this class) was supposed to be the first of her kind. His ship was named the Kumarii (sp?). By convention this would be the Kumarii class then...


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Rob would it be possible to show the Andorian Ship with maybe a shuttlepod or the NX-01 for scale reference? On the show it sometimes appeared to be much larger than the NX-01 then sometimes not. There are no clear reference points for scale I.E. docking ports or escape pods, on the model, that I have seen.BTW great shots, this is one hot ship.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*Size comparison chart*

This should help. In the show, it all depended on where the ships were relative to camera and to each other. The magic of illusion! uhhhh...yeah


----------



## Mariner Class (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the renders, and thank Koji for making the D4 and Defiant (and whatever else he did.)

BTW, has anyone ever noticed that the nose takes up half of the length? This should've been the Elephant class. :freak:


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

nx01Rob said:


> This should help. In the show, it all depended on where the ships were relative to camera and to each other. The magic of illusion! uhhhh...yeah


Dude you are the best, much more than I ask for, thanks.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

nx01Rob said:


> This should help. In the show, it all depended on where the ships were relative to camera and to each other. The magic of illusion! uhhhh...yeah


What's that one to the left of the _Raptor_ (or whatever that Klingon scoutship was called. You'll have to forgive me, apart from *Broken Bow* on video I haven't seen any eps of _*Enterprise*_ - couldn't get the station that screened it).


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim, the one on the left is the D-5. And your were lucky to miss most of Enterprise.....but I'm not bitter!!!!!!!Really!!!!!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanx Rob.
So I didn't miss much? Oh well.

The network that screened it out here was UHF - got a UHF aerial but the reception was just crap. Colored snow with a vague image was the best I could get. Might've been because we're in a valley and the signal just couldn't go downhill. Or might've been that the aerial was a bit if a cheapie.

Will have to try again though - have just learned that Stargate will be screened by that network this year. Bugger!

Cheers!

Jim.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The ships side by side, really help alot. Thanks Rob. 

I also missed Enterprise, because I could not get the channel. But now, a local channel runs it every Sunday, but I just can't remember to record it. I don't watch TV. But I have been thinking of getting the 4th season, to see the Defiant.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Season 4 is the only one I own...But then, I'm interviewed in that one, so maybe I'm biased!!!! 

Seriously, though, I loved Trek ever since I was very young, but nothing so far has beaten in terms of writing the Original kirk crew. Were there dogs in the OS, sure, but overall, it had a sci-fi feel. I just think that B&B had no sense of wonder and ego's that were beyond there talent. My analogy: Like putting someone who hates airplanes and doesn't understand how they fly or work in charge of Boeing. Only in Hollywood.....  


As for the images, I'm glad I could answer some of your questions. Everyone on the show, including the actors truly tried there best and loved Trek. In the 4th season, there was some good ones, that is for sure. Either way, it was a pleasure to work on.


----------



## Monkey of Mim (May 13, 2005)

These are all really cool, Rob! Not to sound like a bunch of greedy children fighting over candy, but can we have a full set of views for the D-5 as well? And what about the Klingon Bird-of-Prey? And the 
_Enterprise_-J? This stuff is awesome!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now I have to get season 4, to also get your interview. I bought the 5th season of Deep Space 9, just to get the behind the scenes of Trials and Tribble-ations. I like to see, as well as hear the FX crews who make the show, exciting.


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

nx01Rob said:


> Jim, the one on the left is the D-5. And your were lucky to miss most of Enterprise.....but I'm not bitter!!!!!!!Really!!!!!


Am I correct that the D-4 depicted in your comparison chart is the "tanker" version that only was used once as opposed to the "battlecruiser" verision used later on?


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Rob would it be too much to ask for two more 3/4 views of the underside of the Andorian ship.And maybe a close-up of the core section where everything comes together, the wings,impulse and main hull sections.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> So I didn't miss much? Oh well.


Yea, season 4 was definantly the best. Well worth it for Manny, Judity & Gar's writing!

Rob, Thanks for that comparison chart! That is as valuable as all the orthos you've gotten us! :wave: 
Oh, & was there a meaning behind "while I can"? Are you going somewhere?


----------



## Spike (May 11, 2005)

Thank you very much for sharing all these nifty ship orthos with us. I'd also like to see pics of some other Alien vessels seen on ENT. Of course, only if time and circumstances permit it. With "Star Trek: The Magazine" gone, you're kinda the only source for this interesting stuff.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Your very welcome all of you. When I can it's my pleasure to supply the images. I know how I would have loved it when I was younger and building stuff! No internet then..... 

The "tanker" Klingon ship is the D-5 (with or without the tanks). The other is just the "Raptor". Hope that clarifies a bit.

As for the close up on the Andorian, just remind me every once in a while in my personal email. As usual, the request as starting to back up and I am getting pretty busy nowdays!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> Season 4 is the only one I own...But then, I'm interviewed in that one, so maybe I'm biased!!!!


Guess I won't be able to put off buying it past next paycheck now! 




nx01Rob said:


> Seriously, though, I loved Trek ever since I was very young, but nothing so far has beaten in terms of writing the Original kirk crew. Were there dogs in the OS, sure, but overall, it had a sci-fi feel. I just think that B&B had no sense of wonder and ego's that were beyond there talent. My analogy: Like putting someone who hates airplanes and doesn't understand how they fly or work in charge of Boeing. Only in Hollywood.....
> 
> 
> As for the images, I'm glad I could answer some of your questions. Everyone on the show, including the actors truly tried there best and loved Trek. In the 4th season, there was some good ones, that is for sure. Either way, it was a pleasure to work on.


I always admired the artists and actors, especially after hearing how they truly felt about the mess of a closing episode B&B created.

Had the man responsible for most of the fourth season episodes(his name slips my mind for the moment) been in charge from the first Star Trek would still be on the air today, perhaps as strong as ever since TOS.


----------



## Spike (May 11, 2005)

Huh? The Raptor scout is almost as big as the D5-cruiser?


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I hate to get stuff thrown at me, but I really liked Enterprise. I have to agree that the 4th season was by far the best. I loved the fact that they needed to use spacesuits and ships needed to dock in order to exchange crew members etc. It added a realistic feel to the idea of space travel. 
I remember that TNG started hitting its stride at about the 3rd or 4th season. Enterprise just needed a chance to be great!

Thanks again for the images, NX01Rob, they bring back great memories of a great show. I hope to build a few of these one day!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I have to agree with you, *mikephys*, I liked _Enterprise_, too. Granted, there were few, real gems in the first couple seasons, but they were there. I was very dissapointed that it was canned so soon. Oddly enough, I blame the 'net. Too many people getting together & feed off their own moaning & get depressed too fast & too quickly.



Chuck_P.R. said:


> Had the man responsible for most of the fourth season episodes(his name slips my mind for the moment) been in charge from the first Star Trek would still be on the air today, perhaps as strong as ever since TOS.


Manny Coto was the head writer. Also on staff for season 4 was Judith & Grafield Reeves-Stevens, authors of many excellent books.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, Rob!

_More_ pictures?

This is great!!

I'm going to get spoiled!  

I'm archiving all these orthos onto a CD to save for the future. 
If I ever acquire the skills, I will scratchbuild these beauties!

Thank you!!


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

*got beat too it by another poster*


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for the images Rob, that was one of my favorite ships from the series.

I also liked the show. It wasn't the greatest, but I couldn't stand the whining from so many people so maybe I liked it to spite them!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Nice views of the Warp Delta, please don't forget the Closeup views of this little gem, you did say to remind you.....:wave:


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

nx01Rob said:


> This should help. In the show, it all depended on where the ships were relative to camera and to each other. The magic of illusion! uhhhh...yeah


Just asking, but shouldn't the D-5 be quite a bit bigger than the raptor and the Enterprise? It always looked on screen more the size of the Andorian ship.


----------

